# Peter Pan Live



## rochem (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone watch this tonight? Any thoughts? Discuss.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Dec 5, 2014)

I didn't catch it, but anyone with an eagle eye will notice a CB album in the credits.


----------



## josh88 (Dec 5, 2014)

One of my friends got upgraded to being a production head this year. 

All said, I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it. Much better than sound of music. The leads were still the weakest point but the pirates were the highlight for me. Ignoring the fact that the lost boys looked like they were 35 they were great too. Choreography was solid, but Walken seemed to be phoning it in the whole time, or getting progressively more drunk.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 11, 2014)

I loved Saturday Night Live's take on Peter Pan especially Christopher Walken. Here's the video.


----------



## Lextech (Dec 11, 2014)

Due to the amount of aerial dance and flying done around my building the question has come up, does anyone know who did the flying effects?


----------



## ScottT (Dec 11, 2014)

Flying by Foy I believe.


----------

